# Brute force front pinion tool



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

It it in the plumbing section at hardware stores I cant remember what its called exactly. It slides over the pinion and fits perfect. I slid it in and put a socket and impact gun on it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nice to know


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

Do.you need this tool to do the asr rebuild kit?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just picked 1 up at hardware store 5.49$, i had to tap it on with brass hammer first time, now it will go on its own, an it works for five dollars an fourty nine cents. 
thanks nathan53, i was in the process of ordering 1 from kawie 80.00 plus dollars


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

Also which end do you use?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

lurk said:


> Do.you need this tool to do the asr rebuild kit?


If the kit comes with pinion bearings then you will need to get this tool.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

rmax said:


> just picked 1 up at hardware store 5.49$, i had to tap it on with brass hammer first time, now it will go on its own, an it works for five dollars an fourty nine cents.
> thanks nathan53, i was in the process of ordering 1 from kawie 80.00 plus dollars


I took mine apart and told my dad I needed a special kawasaki tool and it cost close to 100$. I got him to look at it and he told me exactly what I needed and it worked so I thought I would spread the word. He deserves all the credit though:35:.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome info. About to redo mine and i was just assuming i was gonna have to pay the piper on that tool


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

used mine friday worked flawless, i did weld a old 1/2 drive scoket to it so i could use the impact


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2010)

I picked on up for 10 bucks. Its not exactly the same in it is round on one end but we'll see if it works


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

dose anyone know what this socket is properly called or used foe in pluming i need one to do my 06 rear end i think the nut is backing off trying to stay clear of the dealers i just wanna know what to ask for an not look like a total moron


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

found it its For installing or removing recessed valve stems home hardware here in canada has them thanks for the tip


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

whats it called.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

drain basket tools


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks bud

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey nathen I saw in the pic. That there are two different sizes. Is there two sizes on one tool? Did you just find a socket big enough to go over other end?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Yeh we do road service on big trucks and we had a socket big enough to fit the other end. You can do like rmax and weld a 1/2 drive socket to it.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*size?*



derrick said:


> found it its For installing or removing recessed valve stems home hardware here in canada has them thanks for the tip


What size is it?

Thanks!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I noticed you post in other thread i think im not positive but i think the front and rear is a different size, i got mad and used a chissle and was able to tighten it right up with a hammer, couldent tell you how much its torqued but its lasted a year and a bit of hard ridding


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

kygreen said:


> I noticed you post in other thread i think im not positive but i think the front and rear is a different size, i got mad and used a chissle and was able to tighten it right up with a hammer, couldent tell you how much its torqued but its lasted a year and a bit of hard ridding



Would have been to good if it was the same size! Dang!.

Chissle and hammer technique sounds interesting.. Haha

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------



derrick said:


> found it its For installing or removing recessed valve stems home hardware here in canada has them thanks for the tip


Did this work on your bikes rear end??

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------



derrick said:


> dose anyone know what this socket is properly called or used foe in pluming i need one to do my 06 rear end i think the nut is backing off trying to stay clear of the dealers i just wanna know what to ask for an not look like a total moron


Did this work on the rear of your bike??


----------



## KawieKrizanek (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone get an asnwer on whether this works for the rear end or not.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawieKrizanek (Feb 2, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

